# Looking into a Murano. What are the most recent concerns?



## TheQuestionGuy (Apr 12, 2015)

Looking into a 2015 Murano. What are the most recent and/or common concerns you have been reading about?

I found the section on recalls but actually more interested in other concerns which people may be having issues getting resolved.

For example, reading about the Ford Escape there is apparently a "whistle" problem when driving at 45+ mph that a lot of people complain about and are unable to get resolved. 

What issues exist (if any) for the Murano?


----------



## Dvclipper314 (Apr 20, 2015)

I have been driving my Platinum AWD for about 2 weeks now and absolutely love it. No issues at all at this point. The only disappointment is that the Nissan Connect Apps like Pandora and iHeart Radio are not available on this vehicle. They may or may not be part of an upgrade in the future according to Nissan, but it's a relatively minor inconvenience as I can use these apps on my phone connected via bluetooth. 

Good luck with your purchase decision. If you have any other specific questions, I'd be happy to answer the best I can.


----------



## pfry10 (Apr 28, 2015)

Dvclipper314 - What have been some of your real world MPG returns on the 2015 Murano Platinum?


----------

